# Vegas Vic Quart value?



## Tuck68 (Feb 23, 2016)

Picked up these bottles on Craigslist ...they were part of a 300+ collection of ACL and embossed soda...trying to get a value on the quart Vegas Vic...picked up the whole collection for 60 bucks!!!


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 23, 2016)

Very nice! Any chance you could post some pictures of some of the other bottles you got? Looks like you got a great deal from what I'm seeing!


----------



## Tuck68 (Feb 25, 2016)

Sure...this was a crazy deal...here are a few pics of the box fulls I got...


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 26, 2016)

you have some cool ones in there.


----------



## Tuck68 (Feb 28, 2016)

Here are some better pics...have doubles of 90% of these!


----------

